# Composition for choir and organ



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Second part of A Taoist's Requiem focusing on the mission of the cranes:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fin-the-lap-of-the-crane-2nd-part-of-a-taoists-requiem-choir-and-organ


----------

